# WinCCflexible 2005 Projekt mit WinCCflexible 2007 nicht aufmachbar



## Programmierer (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bis vor kurzem WinCCflexible 2005 (SP1) verwendent und es lief alles wunderbar. Dann bin ich auf WinCCflexible 2007 umgestiegen und konnte manche Projekte mit der neuen Version nicht mehr öffnen. Interessanterweise aber auch nur einige. Ich habe in einem S7 Projekt drei OP177B programmiert und eines davon lässt sich nicht öffnen. Ich kann mir das nicht erklären.
Es kommt jedenfalls die Fehlermeldung: 
"Die Umwandlung des Projekts ist fehlgeschlagen. Prüfen Sie die Protokolldatei und wenden sich an den techn. Support". Unglücklicherweise meldet der sich aber auf meine Anfrage nimmer bzw. weis auch nicht weiter 
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee bzw. dieses Problem auch (gehabt).

Meine Daten sind: Windows XP 32 Bit SP3, Core2 duo 2,1 GHz, 3 GB RAM, MS SQL Server 2005 ist installiert.

Vielen dank im Voraus.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Programmierer


----------



## Sandman (3 Februar 2009)

Problem.... WinXP SP3 mit Flexible 2007!? Damit habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gesammelt (ist wahrscheinlich aus dem Grund auch nicht freigegeben)

Was steht denn in der Protokolldatei? Hast Du schonmal nachgeschaut weshalb er abbricht?


----------



## Programmierer (3 Februar 2009)

*Logfile*

Hallo Sandman,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Das mit der Logdatei ist gar nicht so einfach. Ich habe das Projekt gestartet und mir dann angeschaut, welche Datei zu dieser Zeit generiert wurde. Nur kann ich die 17.408 kB große .LDF Datei nicht lesen. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Datei ist. In der Hilfe steht auch nicht, wo man diese ominöse Protokolldatei findet.

Das mit dem SP3 ist interessant. Vorallem, da sich WinCC flexible 2007 ohne Probleme installieren ließ und ich nur bei diesem einen Projekt besagten Fehler habe. Ich auch schon gelesen habe, dass es zumindest prinzipiell gehen sollte. Ich kann schlecht auf SP2 downgraden, weil ich dann wieder mit anderen Programmen in Konflikt komme. Das ist echt schwierig.

Könnte es irgendetwas mit den *.hmi bzw. *conversion_log.ldf Dateien zu tun haben?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Programmierer


----------



## Hotsch (3 Februar 2009)

Hast du schon den Hotfix 4 für WinCCflex 2007 installiert?


----------



## Programmierer (3 Februar 2009)

*Hotfix 4*

Hallo Hotsch,

danke für den Tipp mit dem HT4. Hat aber leider auch nix gebracht, es zu installieren. Er fängt wie vorher an das Projekt zu konvertieren und bleibt beim Schritt 56 von ca. 186 mit obriger Fehlermeldung stehen. Ich habe auch schon versucht, das Projekt zu bereinigen, aber auch ohne Erfolg.

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee, was ich ausprobieren könnte.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Programmierer


----------



## uncle_tom (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann gab´s bei Flex2007 irgendwo einen Menüpunkt "Temporäre Dateien löschen". Wenn du das machst, dann wird das komplette Projekt danach neu kompiliert - vielleicht hast du ja irgendwelche "Leichen" im Projekt, die danach weg sind.

Desweiteren schliesse ich mich "Sandmann" indem Punkt an, dass evtl. das SP3 von WinXp Probleme bereitet. So richtig freigegeben ist das SP3 meines Wissens noch nicht mal für Flex 2008.

Mfg
uncle_tom

Edit:
Du kannst das Projekt ja mit Flex2007 gar nicht öffnen (Fehlermeldung). Also kannst du den Punkt "Temporäre Dateien löschen" natürlich vergessen - Sorry
Bei Flex2005 gibt´s aber einen ähnlichen Punkt "Alles neu kompilieren" - vielleicht bringt das ja was - wenn du die alte Version noch irgendwo installiert hast.


----------



## Kai (8 Februar 2009)

Für WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 gibt es ein HF7:

ID24759642: Hotfix 7 für WinCC flexible 2005 SP1

Vielleicht würde es helfen, das Projekte noch einmal auf einem Rechner mit WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 HF7 zu öffnen, neu zu generieren, abzuspeichern, und erst dann in WinCC flexible 2007 HF7 zu konvertieren.

Gruß Kai


----------

